# BitTorrent Problem



## JohnLWebb (Jun 12, 2009)

I simply can not get BitTorrent to work on my FreeBSD 7.2 fresh install. I have tried KTorrent and Azureus. 

I have forwarded the ports correctly and played with uPnP trying it both enabled and disabled. 

Everyone's first inclination seems to be forward ports properly but, I have checked and rechecked and I know I am doing it properly because it works for my other systems.

Then it seems people start thinking maybe it a firmware problem. I'm running a Linksys WRT54GS v1 with firmware upgrade to 4.71. I have also tried DD-WRT with no luck.

For a second, I thought maybe there was a default software firewall in FreeBSD 7.2 that I didn't know about but I don't think thats the case because all my other services seem to work fine.

Also, my proviver does not block BitTorrent since it works on my other computers.

Does anyone have any idea how I could proceed troubleshooting this problem?


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 12, 2009)

More info--

Using the DD-WRT firmware now and I can definately see that the traffic is being detected and forwarded to the correct internal ip address.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jun 13, 2009)

P 
It just started working. I left it alone for about 45 minutes and it just started working.


----------

